# Drei-Wort-Geschichte



## Vrocas (13. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich fang mal an:

Es war einmal


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

eine kleine Kuh


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Dezember 2009)

Threads derart gibts schon.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=134373
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=119759


----------



## Vrocas (13. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> eine kleine Kuh



Die hieß Eckert



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Threads derart gibts schon.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=134373
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=119759



Du fliegst raus, du hast mehr als 3 Wörter verwendet!


----------



## Firun (13. Dezember 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Die hieß Eckert
> 
> 
> 
> Du fliegst raus, du hast mehr als 3 Wörter verwendet!




Du auch , du hast die Suchfunktion missachtet.

/close


----------

